# [SOLVED] CDRW Cleaning kit



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

It looks like my CDRW is on its way out. I have heard about cleaning kits for the lens. Has any one here used one? How well did it work?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Lurker1

Man that POs me whenever I type up a nice reply and get a couple of links together to include with it and then try to get one more link to add in by using the Back button (only one browser open) only to get here and find a blank box.........GRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!

Here is the short and the long of it Mr Google sez "CDRW Lens Cleaning" search found opinions from it's not good to it's great.

I'd suggest you search here:

http://www.epinions.com/cmd-review-58AA-D34C61B-382CAAB1-bd1

......and let us know what you find.

DS


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Hi Dark Star

There dosn't seem to be any reviews on a cleaning kit there. On TSG I found one guy who said it worked for him and another who just used windex and a cotton swab to clean the lens? I might buy one just to see if it helps (or get out the windex)


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Lurker1,

IMO, I'd say buy one they seem to be inexpensive I did find one thing in MR Google that said you can do more harm than good with the 'ol Q-tip and windex......

Good luck, and have a Happy New Year.

DS


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

If you decide to use the Q-tip, rather than windex, i would suggest denatured alcohol. It does not leave a residue and evaporates quite rapidly. I have done it with good results.


----------



## bigh47 (Dec 8, 2001)

Lurker1- I use an Allsop carbon edge diagnostic DVD & CD laser lens cleaner on my HI - Fi cd player it seemed to reduce drop outs.
Have not used on DVD/CDRW so can't comment. Has the advantage of cleaning and has set up info for stereo, balance, dolby 5.1 etc so can be used all round the house so to speak.
I have also been warned against the q-tip trick as well lens can easily be miss aligned.

Good luck

Howard


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Hi all. Thanks for all the replies. 
I ended up using a CD cleaning disk (It has a small brush on it, was pretty cheap and can be used for cleaning cd and DVD players). Unit seems to be burning correctly again. I'm not sure if it was the cleaner or the new PC I put it into but at least its working now.


----------

